# Anyone know a source for very small driftwood?



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

My wife is setting up a 5 gallon shrimp tank and I'm trying to find a piece of driftwood with a 3x3in or smaller footprint and less than 6 inches high. Even the small pieces listed on Amazon and Aquabid are too big, and due to randomness I won't know if it will fit in the corner of her tank til it arrives. 
I suppose I could get a random chunk then cut it down to size and use the rest in my 55, but if anyone knows of anyone selling 'micro-driftwood' I'd appreciate the info. 

Thanks,
eb


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I have one, that may fit. Not sure if its what you would be looking for, but let me get a pic. if you like it come get it. You will need to let it sink though, shouldnt take too very long but its been out of my tank for some time.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I just went down to the river and did some hunting for mine. When I got home I boiled the driftwood for two hours to kill any harmful bacteria, algae, mold, or fungi or any parasites that made the wood their home.


----------



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Maj, after posting we found the Susquehanna link in the 'for sale' section and my wife found a piece she liked. It's $20 but it will keep her happy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

thats cool! If you do decide you want it come on by. Ill give it to ya and show off my tanks


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Razmear said:


> My wife is setting up a 5 gallon shrimp tank and I'm trying to find a piece of driftwood with a 3x3in or smaller footprint and less than 6 inches high. Even the small pieces listed on Amazon and Aquabid are too big, and due to randomness I won't know if it will fit in the corner of her tank til it arrives.
> I suppose I could get a random chunk then cut it down to size and use the rest in my 55, but if anyone knows of anyone selling 'micro-driftwood' I'd appreciate the info.
> 
> Thanks,
> eb


Hello, we have tons of driftwood that would be perfect for your small 5 gallon. We could also custom make a small piece


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I could send you a few pieces that I found a week ago , it would require cleaning .
Unless I'm looking for something special I usually find most of mine around small ponds on the shore after a rain or around the dam , or a good creek , I'd bet that if you could find some flowing water you'd have all u could stand in a little time , but I live in the country that's just what o know of home . If you want some message me.


----------



## johnmark3590 (May 31, 2013)

Hey what actually the drift wood is ???
Razmear will you please tell me something about it ??


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

search driftwood on the forum there is someone here that sell it.good luck


----------



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

SusquehannaDriftwood said:


> Hello, we have tons of driftwood that would be perfect for your small 5 gallon. We could also custom make a small piece


Thanks Susquehanna, 
We were looking at your site after we made the original post and my wife decided on this one: 
Driftwood Aquarium Fish Reptile Decorations Slate Hole Root Taxidermy Basking | eBay
I just have to wait til the 21st for my next paycheck to order it. I'll send you a PM then so eBay doesn't take a cut. 

Tbub,
Do you have any pics of what you have? I could use a few more pieces for my 55gal. 
There was/is a major PCB pollution issue around here with our lakes. When they flooded them to make hydro power I guess they didn't clean up as well as they should have, so I'm hesitant to drop anything found local into my tank. 
Some reading on the issue:
PCBs play dominant role in Hartwell's history Anderson Independent Mail

eb


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

you can check this link outhope it helps. www.SusquehannaDriftwood.com ~For All Of Your Driftwood Wants & Needs~


----------

